# Curing vs. Aging



## starwars1138

Hi gang... been a long time since I posted last time.  Hope you're all well!

Been getting an itch to have a slab of dry cured bacon hanging in my kitchen.  Something about having that peppery, smoky, salty smell wafting through the house just takes me to a happy place - call me weird.

I've made bacon a couple times (brined and dry cured and cold smoked) but always sliced and food-saver'ed after they rested from smoking.  However, due to the objection of others in the house, the option of letting the bacon age by hanging in the kitchen was unavailable.

However, I now have that option... but I have a couple concerns.  I'm in western Georgia and its far from cool and dry here (especially this time of year - Late July) - in fact, its bloody hot, humid and miserable.  The internal temperature of my house runs between 76-84 (depending on whether or no I'm home) and when the air is off during the day while I'm at work, it can get a little muggy.  My guess (I don't have a hygrometer yet) is that when its 76 and the AC is running the humidity is about 50-60% and when the air is off and the temp is up into the 80's, its probably about 60-75% humidity.

My planned method of curing would be a dry cure (including DQ Cure 1), draining and resalting during the process (in the fridge).  Washing and then drying in the fridge for a day for pellicle formation.  Then cold smoking via Amazen Pellet smoker in the Big Green Egg (possibly with a tub of ice in there to help keep the temp down) for about 8-10 hours followed by a rinse and then a couple days of bloom time back in the fridge.  Then, I'd like to hang it on bacon hooks to age - slicing off a chunk as needed (to cook).  Pork-wise, I've got access to affordable heritage breed pastured pork (amen for local producers!).

Are the temperature and humidity fluctuations going to be a problem?  My instinct says no... since this is a whole muscle cure, and the cure has already completed by the time the age process begins, the meat will essentially be shelf stable (though I'd always plan to cook before eating).  I don't expect there to be a drying problem given the humidity (and its not like I'm trying to slow dry a fermented salami with case hardening concerns).  And temperature wise, I think I'm ok.  I know Benton's dry ages their country hams and bacon at similar temps and humidity (http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/country) - the only difference is that I won't be replicating their "equalization" phase.  My guess is that given that this is not a large ham, that it won't matter much.  I guess I could feasibly allow a longer rest time before smoking to achieve the same thing - but if the equalization phase is to evenly distribute the salt, I'd assume this is MUCH more important on a big ham than on a belly.

Anyway - just curious as to what you lot think.  Bacon... hanging in the kitchen... I can think of nothing more glorious :)


----------



## daveomak

Hanging temp should be about 60 F or lower....  

Here is my current venture...  The salt content should have been ~3% total, and moisture loss about  35-40% for long term storage...   I'm not looking for long term...  just a depth of flavor that wows the taste buds...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265232/more-bacon-dry-rub-cured-7-4-7-16-7-17-7-18


----------



## browneyesvictim

starwars1138 said:


> followed by a rinse and then a couple days of bloom time back in the fridge.


Why do you want to rinse after smoking after working so hard to get smoke on it?

Can you just leave them in your fridge longer than a couple days to bloom/age/equalize for as long as you desire there?


----------



## daveomak

Browneyesvictim said:


> starwars1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by a rinse and then a couple days of bloom time back in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to rinse after smoking after working so hard to get smoke on it?
> 
> Can you just leave them in your fridge longer than a couple days to bloom/age/equalize for as long as you desire there?
Click to expand...

Some recommend rinsing with very hot water to remove any creosote that has accumulated on the surface of the meat...   I do a hot water rinse...   Dramatically improves the taste of the meat...   Smoke will penetrate meat if smoked at a lower temperature....













meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017


















meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim

DaveOmak said:


> Some recommend rinsing with very hot water to remove any creosote that has accumulated on the surface of the meat...   I do a hot water rinse...   Dramatically improves the taste of the meat...   Smoke will penetrate meat if smoked at a lower temperature....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meat-smoking-hot.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Apr 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meat-smoking-cold.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Apr 5, 2017


er.. um... Hot vs cold smoke Dave....??? Don't have to convince me.. The OP question was about ageing temperatures of slabs of bacon AFTER it is smoked.

Now the practice of rinsing the meat after smoking makes no sense to me. But I did feel the need to do this *once* when I did -in fact- have a creosote problem during a session. I rinsed that time and everything was fine, It did solve that problem. but I would not do it as a general practice every time I made bacon. That's just me... Not to hijack the thread, But I would be interested in learning or any information in how hot water rinsing will "Dramaticly improve the taste of the meat".


----------



## starwars1138

DaveOmak said:


> Hanging temp should be about 60 F or lower....
> 
> Here is my current venture...  The salt content should have been ~3% total, and moisture loss about  35-40% for long term storage...   I'm not looking for long term...  just a depth of flavor that wows the taste buds...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265232/more-bacon-dry-rub-cured-7-4-7-16-7-17-7-18


Hi Dave,

At some point, I'd like to build a curing/aging chamber where I can manage temp and moisture to the preferred ranges.  But in the meantime, what are my risks and concerns if I choose to hang a slab of bacon in my house with the higher than optimal temp (and humidity) fluctuations?  Even though the bacon is cured by the the point when it hangs up, my guess is that it is still drying (provided you don't have a case hardening situation from air that is too dry) for quite a while.  Hardening is the risk when aging (and in my case, I think I'm on the "okay" side humidity wise in the house) in too dry a condition... what about too high a temp?

As to why I want to do this?  I guess that I'm inexplicably enamored with the idea of a bacon hanging in the kitchen in all its splendor.  I know that historically speaking, this type of thing could be common depending on the region and climate - and before someone retorts with the ubiquitous "But knowing what we know about food-borne illness today vs what they knew then, should keep us from trying to mimic the past for no good reason.", I'm very aware of that line of logic.

Anyway - thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## starwars1138

Browneyesvictim said:


> Why do you want to rinse after smoking after working so hard to get smoke on it?
> 
> Can you just leave them in your fridge longer than a couple days to bloom/age/equalize for as long as you desire there?


Hi Brown - I'll let you and Dave hash that one out as I'm far too inexperienced to weigh in with much of an opinion.  I forget which source I was thinking about when the idea to rinse post-smoke took root.  That said, I don't think I did it last time I cold smoked (and the results were still amazing).  But yeah... that one part really isn't a sticking point with me (aside from the aforementioned creosote solution when applicable).


----------



## daveomak

Browneyesvictim said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recommend rinsing with very hot water to remove any creosote that has accumulated on the surface of the meat...   I do a hot water rinse...   Dramatically improves the taste of the meat...   Smoke will penetrate meat if smoked at a lower temperature....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meat-smoking-hot.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Apr 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the practice of rinsing the meat after smoking makes no sense to me. But I did feel the need to do this *once* when I did -in fact- have a creosote problem during a session. I rinsed that time and everything was fine, It did solve that problem. but I would not do it as a general practice every time I made bacon. That's just me... Not to hijack the thread, But I would be interested in learning or any information in how hot water rinsing will "Dramaticly improve the taste of the meat".
Click to expand...

 I first learned of the "Hot water rinse practice" working at Hempler's BB meat and sausage as a private contractor.....   After the smoke step, they rinsed everything with a hot water shower right in the smokehouse..  They used steam to cook their products...   The shower provides a consistency to their products... The steam cooks the products evenly and fast....

You said it yourself...  washing off the creosote..  There is usually always creosote in smoke..  from a little to lots..  Having your products have a consistent flavor is a good thing..


----------



## browneyesvictim

Browneyesvictim said:


> Can you just leave them in your fridge longer than a couple days to bloom/age/equalize for as long as you desire there?





starwars1138 said:


> Hi Brown - I'll let you and Dave hash that one out as I'm far too inexperienced to weigh in with much of an opinion.  I forget which source I was thinking about when the idea to rinse post-smoke took root.  That said, I don't think I did it last time I cold smoked (and the results were still amazing).  But yeah... that one part really isn't a sticking point with me (aside from the aforementioned creosote solution when applicable).


Forgive me for not stating that, rather than putting that as an open question.  I should have said, "Why cant you...." But I realize you just want to do it open air (unrefrigerated for nostalgic sake- JUST BECAUSE.. Check out how a "Country Ham" is cured and aged. I think you will find your answer there in how they are done. Should mostly apply the same for bacon as it would a ham.


DaveOmak said:


> I first learned of the "Hot water rinse practice" working at Hempler's BB meat and sausage as a private contractor.....   After the smoke step, they rinsed everything with a hot water shower right in the smokehouse..  They used steam to cook their products...   The shower provides a consistency to their products... The steam cooks the products evenly and fast....
> 
> You said it yourself...  washing off the creosote..  There is usually always creosote in smoke..  from a little to lots..  Having your products have a consistent flavor is a good thing..


Interesting... They used steam AND smoke at the same time to cook it or was smoking it a different step? I can see how so much humidity from steaming theoretically would/could lead to creosote issues. For example, the same reason you only want to burn seasoned dry wood (<20% moisture content) in a stove or fireplace, etc. In that scenario, it makes perfect sense.

For me personally, I don't want to cook my bacon, nor do I desire to get it wet again after smoking. Since I am trying to do a semi-dry age, I get great results from letting the smoke flavor equalize and mellow for about 3 days in the refrigerator on racks where there is good airflow.

Now for how long, and at what temperature is ok (i.e. hanging in the kitchen for old times sake) is the OP's question, in which I will abstain from answering. I haven't done it. It is cured...

I don't know why you couldn't handle it any different than a Capicola, Braseola, Porsciuto, Country Ham, etc...


----------



## starwars1138

Browneyesvictim said:


> Forgive me for not stating that, rather than putting that as an open question.  I should have said, "Why cant you...." But I realize you just want to do it open air (unrefrigerated for nostalgic sake- JUST BECAUSE.. Check out how a "Country Ham" is cured and aged. I think you will find your answer there in how they are done. Should mostly apply the same for bacon as it would a ham.
> 
> Interesting... They used steam AND smoke at the same time to cook it or was smoking it a different step? I can see how so much humidity from steaming theoretically would/could lead to creosote issues. For example, the same reason you only want to burn seasoned dry wood (<20% moisture content) in a stove or fireplace, etc. In that scenario, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> For me personally, I don't want to cook my bacon, nor do I desire to get it wet again after smoking. Since I am trying to do a semi-dry age, I get great results from letting the smoke flavor equalize and mellow for about 3 days in the refrigerator on racks where there is good airflow.
> 
> Now for how long, and at what temperature is ok (i.e. hanging in the kitchen for old times sake) is the OP's question, in which I will abstain from answering. I haven't done it. It is cured...
> 
> I don't know why you couldn't handle it any different than a Capicola, Braseola, Porsciuto, Country Ham, etc...


Hi Brown - thanks for not calling me nuts for wanting to do this... JUST BECAUSE :)   Did you mean to include a link with reference to the country ham?  I've read quite a few articles on the process and feel like I understand it fairly well.  There is not always lots of detail about temps/humidity in the aging rooms and such, sadly.   I know that the climate in one man's smokehouse/basement/back porch/curing chamber etc will vary a great deal (let alone from seasonal changes) so I'm trying to determine whether my kitchen will work.

For that matter, you mention why it couldn't be treated like a Braseola or Capicola - the connection being other whole muscle cures, right?  So to that, lets talk about how those examples are handled... once they are cured, I'm assuming they can be aged in fashion similar to what I am wanting to do?  Admittedly, I've not looked into it simply because those cures are outside of my reach currently.  How much further drying happens to ham once its been cured/aged and hung in the kitchen? I guess that depends on environment and how much moisture loss occurred during the original cure/age process.

Thanks for chiming in on this guys - you're wealth of knowledge and newbie patience is appreciated.


----------

